# W T Henley / AEI Cable Works Air Raid Shelter, Kent - July 2017



## Brewtal (Jul 9, 2017)

Visited with Gromr123. Baking hot day and the coolness of the deep underground was a welcome relief for someone like me!

Some history:

"The company W T Henley has always been highly regarded for the manufacture of cable and electrical components and was clearly the company of choice when a system had to be devised as a countermeasure to the growing threat of German magnetic mines during the Second World War. As a result, a new site was constructed in 1939 in Gravesend for W T Henley and a complex of tunnels built underneath to provide air raid shelter for the company’s employees

With at least six entrances, the air raid shelter was very clearly signed internally to ensure that there was no confusion when looking for your allocated space. Cut into chalk and lined with prefabricated concrete, the shelter tunnels were well laid out, including first aid areas and numerous latrines – in the form of Elson buckets."


































































































And finally, Gromr123 taking the term nosy to a new level! 




Thanks for looking!


----------



## Gromr (Jul 9, 2017)

Haha that last photo, was a proper squeeze that! The photos came out really nice. This was an awesome day out for sure.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 9, 2017)

That's a cracking set of photos as I can imagine the light was really bad down there.came out so clear.really interesting report too


----------



## zender126 (Jul 9, 2017)

Looks great, well done


----------



## krela (Jul 9, 2017)

All the chemical toilets... looks like some kinda Dr Who style invasion... are they plotting something down there?


----------



## MD (Jul 9, 2017)

Thats really cool


----------



## fluffy5518 (Jul 9, 2017)

Crackin report and pics from you guys. Cant believe how tidy this place has stayed !!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 9, 2017)

That's very nice. Good photographs as well. Don't think you'll get lost down there as the tunnels are well signposted.


----------



## dirge (Jul 10, 2017)

That's a cracker!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 10, 2017)

Great shots Brewtal well lit! Looks lovely and cool down there just whats needed in this heat, plus plenty of batteries


----------



## Brewtal (Jul 10, 2017)

prettyvacant71 said:


> Great shots Brewtal well lit! Looks lovely and cool down there just whats needed in this heat, plus plenty of batteries



Cheers! Gutted you couldn't make it along though! Plenty of batteries got rinsed in the space of a couple of hours!


----------

